# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Ever try Bio Pod Grand?

## AAron

I'm strongly considering this instead of the traditional aquarium and plethora of devices. Does anyone have experience with the enclosure or know someone who does? 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------

